# Used gouges from ebay.



## weedeater64 (May 15, 2018)

I know nothing about gouges, and even less about vintage gouges.

Looking to get a small set put together, maybe start with 3 and end up with no more than 10 or less. I'm trying my hand at spoons, want to do some bowls too.

New Swiss Made and the like are not in the budget. Looking at ebay for old/vintage gouges but I have no idea what brands to be looking at.

Anyone got some tips for buying used gouges?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Could be a great way to get some nice carving tools .
That's if your up to the task of sharpening them.
Buying will be the easy part.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Flexcut, two cherries, pfiel, all good carving tools.

I am in Spain, so when Im at flea-markets, and I find anything made from "Sheffield steel" (thats U.K. made), I buy it.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Brian , is your shop in Spain is that your 20.
I see you like to make boxes ,a very acceptable pastime to pursue.

Good Luck


----------



## MiniBuilder (May 6, 2019)

I, too, like almost anything UK made pre-1900. There were quite a few makers at that time and most were small firms, so names aren't all that important. Yes, be prepared to sharpen all and reshape some. 
That said keep an eye out for used pfiel. I have only used the very small sizes, but the are an absolute joy to use.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

> Hi Brian , is your shop in Spain is that your 20.
> I see you like to make boxes ,a very acceptable pastime to pursue.
> 
> Good Luck
> ...


Yes, Aj2, live in Mallorca, Spain, which seems to be kinda trendy for Americans right now. Originally I am from N.Jersey, but havent lived in the states for over 20years.

I see you are a boxmaker also)

For me, it is a business, not just a hobby.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

> Hi Brian , is your shop in Spain is that your 20.
> I see you like to make boxes ,a very acceptable pastime to pursue.
> 
> Good Luck
> ...


Very cool Brian, I lived in west Germany for a few years with mein opa. He built Hutches for Rabbits good times I loved living in Europe. Loved the weather the live style, food ,everything.

Good Luck with everything.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

There are many ways that old gouges become available. As an old woodcarver I never think about "cashing in" on the value of my unused tools. In fact, I would feel really bad about disposing of them. But some day my heirs will go through my things and probably toss much of it as worthless. Sad to think of it, but it is quite common.

My favorite gouge right now is a Herring Brothers small fishtail (#3-6mm). It was part of a toolroll my brother found in a yard sale and gave me. It included some Marples and other tools from Sheffield, UK.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I have a bunch of Pfiel tools scattered about, but recently got the bug to make some spoons, and I didn't have much to take a dip. Looking around I rolled the dice on a few tools by Stryi a Ukranian tool company They are quite agreeable for price, and I have been wowed by the sharp edge, and the overall quality. Much more hand made than Pfiels are. Tough workable tools.

I may not be doing it right, but on my scoops I am using a variety of sizes of dowel, and fitting sandpaper to them, I am doing round scary sharp. It works very well, the biggest plus is it's safe. A few other things I attempted before doing them that way were borderline suicidal.

Maybe I'm a chicken shirt, but I wear a pair of chainmail gloves. Amazon is awash in them. Make sure to just buy ones on Prime. I bought XL that were small at best, and did get some true XL, but there was some sending back and forth involved.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

It depends on what you intend to carve. Carving 6 foot tall figures out of a stump is entirely different than carving 3 inch tall caricatures…

For what it's worth, here is a blog that mentions tools the author can't live without… He is a professional carver, making his living from carving, and does primarily archictureal carvings. (my opinion). Here is his entry: http://woodcarvingblog.wordpress.com/technical/tools-i-cant-live-without

Claude


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

HI i started in carving recently, I have some Mora knives and hook knife, I also have a Stryi spoon gouge and a hook knife and like them. The mora hook knife I would replace with a different one. The Mora hook knife will not take a good edge until you grind down the back of the bevel to make the bevel longer and thinner. you can buy new if you look at some of the new companies Like Stryi. My Stryi hook knife I got from a dealer on ETSY. hope this helps Mike


----------

